# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट के कुछ पल जो हमेशा याद रहेंगे........!

## santosh143

दोस्तों यहाँ कुछ ऐसे पल के बारे में याद दिलाऊंगा की आप की तबियत खुश हो जायगी.............

----------


## santosh143

दोस्तों क्या कभी  सुना है की एक ही बोल पर दो विकेट मिल जाये........नहीं ना तो चलो आपको दिखा ही देता हु यह कारनामा..........
और यह कारनामा करने वाले महारथी है टीम इंडिया ......और किया भी किसके खिलाफ पाकिस्तान के .........देखो.........






और अगर मै गलत नहीं हु तो आप भले ही एक बोल पर दो विकेट लेलो लेकिन एक ही विकेट मिलेगा जो पहले लिया होगा...........

----------


## santosh143

जरा इस विडियो में देखो टीम इंडिया के इशांत शर्मा को आउट करने के लिए ऑस्ट्रलिया ने १० के १० खिलाडी उनके पास खड़े  कर दिए.....
लेकिन फायदा कुछ नहीं हुवा..............देखो............  .

----------


## santosh143

इतना बढ़िया स्पिन तो नहीं देखा और देखने को मिलेगा...........तो देखो

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

अच्छी जानकारी हे मित्र .................आगे जारी रखें   !

----------


## santosh143

एक ही बोल पर सात रन,,,,,,,,,,आप कहेंगे नो बोल पर सिक्सर मर होगा..........टी आपको बता दुकी नहीं नो बोल था और नहीं सिक्सर तो कैसे.........
आओ देखे..........

----------


## santosh143

> अच्छी जानकारी हे मित्र .................आगे जारी रखें   !


धान्यवाद मित्र,
अभी तो पिटारा खुला है..........

----------


## santosh143

किसी ने सच ही कहा है ? की यह इंडिया अहि यहाँ कुछ भी हो सकता है?..........इससे अच्छी तक़दीर क्या हो सकती किसी खिलाडी की........
देखिये आईपीएल में क्या हुवा.........

----------


## ashwanimale

बढ़िया मित्र, मजा आ गया, हालाँकि अभी विडिओ नहीं देखा है! आप जारी रखें - माले

----------


## santosh143

> बढ़िया मित्र, मजा आ गया, हालाँकि अभी विडिओ नहीं देखा है! आप जारी रखें - माले


धन्यवाद मित्र विडियो जरुर देखे आपको मजा आएगा.........

----------


## santosh143

एक बेहतरीन कैच मोहम्मद कैफ द्वारा लिया गया................

----------

